# Trying to get my DR blog off the ground to raise awarness



## LBvsDerealization (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi, i am blogging my battles against DR, in case any of you are interested. I want to reach out to as many people as possible http://lblimboland.wordpress.com/

if you could take a moment to have a read, even follow or get in touch with your own experiences, that would be fantastic. I hope to hear from you.


----------



## Beatriz (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey! I just read your blog, and I absolutely love it! Especially the one with the Harry Potter quote (you see, I'm a really big potterhead). Today was a really horrible day for me and reading your posts made me feel better. I really want to spread the word, since drdp still doesn't have the awareness it should have. I couldn't find your twitter though, and I'd like to follow you and get in touch with you there.


----------

